# Kittens sleeping in odd places and positions!



## ls84 (Jul 2, 2008)

My kittens fall asleep in some strange ways...Here is Hamlet asleep on my flip-flop...









And was napping in my purse.....









And here is Lola sleeping under my pillow...cant see her?









There she is!









Oooo forgot one! Lola sleeping on my homework!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, Hamlet has some big hamhocks there! Is he going to be a large kitty?

I want to snuggle with Lola - what a fluffball.


----------



## ls84 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, I fostered their mother, who was a very small short hair orange tabby, but who knows who the father was! They said a possible mainecoon mix because of the fluffy hair and the tufts between the toes. Three of the kitties were medium hair and one was short haired like their mom. Lola is 6 pounds at 5 1/2 months and Hamlet is 8 pounds already. Im guessing that means he could get pretty big!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Some people thought my twins were going to be big - in some pictures, their paws looked large when they were younger, but they're full grown at 7.5 lbs (Cali) and almost 8 lbs. (Charlee).

Lola and Hamlet are so gorgeous!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Awwww.....that's cute. And funny!!

NOW STOP BOTHERING THEM WITH YOUR CAMERA!! :lol: 

J/K


----------



## ls84 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks thanks....yeah they are also fluffy which makes them look bigger.

Oh I am ALWAYS in their face with the camera. Its just one of those things...like with babies. Everytime they do something cute and new, you MUST take a picture to document so you can show people...most of which probably think you are crazy!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

But not us.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Their adorable!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

So cute! That one of Lola on your homework . . . wow.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

They are really adorable! I love Lola as I have a real soft spot for tories! I know what you mean about sleeping in strange places. My Lucy flopped down on my bathtowel this morning so playing, I wrapped it over her. She loved it! In the middle of the bathroom floor, completed covered with the towel, she took a half hour nap. I even slid her away from the door and the only response was a delightful purr!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I love long haired torties! :luv 
It's a long story, just suffice to say they have a special place in my heart.


----------

